# Catalog all Prom Clothing Items for FREE



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

My island is open to anyone that wants to catalog (pick up and drop again so it's in your catalog) the prom items.  Just comment below if you're interested.  The items are on the beach left of the airport. You can also buy the bubble-skirt party dresses and slip dresses at my Able’s and catch cherry blossoms.  There's some free furniture there too.  On the beach right of the airport are free DIY and tools.  No fee or tips, but I would appreciate it if you take a couple of tools home with you!


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello! I'm on my way. Ign is Stephanie from Lobelia


----------



## Furrton (Mar 18, 2021)

Omg!! I am so on my way. Thank you for doing this!!! I am from Furrton. 

Edit: Oops I need to download the update first! Be there soon!
Edit #2: Got done downloading it but I see there's a line forming now XD Going to go walk the dog before it gets dark!! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Burhmos (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I'd be interested in cataloguing those.
Zona from Burhmos

Thankyou.


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

I had to change to dodo because I didn't mean for it to just be there.  I'll allow it one at a time


----------



## soldierroxas (Mar 18, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> My island is open to anyone that wants to catalog (pick up and drop again so it's in your catalog) the prom items.  Just comment below if you're interested.  The items are on the beach left of the airport. You can also buy the bubble-skirt party dresses and slip dresses at my Able’s and catch cherry blossoms.  There's some free furniture there too.  On the beach right of the airport are free DIY and tools.  No fee or tips, but I would appreciate it if you take a couple of tools home with you!


can I go in as well please


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

soldierroxas said:


> can I go in as well please


I'll add you to the queue.


----------



## mayor_christin (Mar 18, 2021)

I’d love to be added to the queue!  Christin from Windhill


----------



## soldierroxas (Mar 18, 2021)

do you how much longer?


----------



## Masenkochick (Mar 18, 2021)

Are you open now?


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 18, 2021)

If you are still open may I come over ?

I'm Stephanie from Cosa Bella


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

So sorry for the delay!  I'm waiting on a friend to come over and collect some things before I can allow anyone over.  You will be able to come though, I promise!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



Furrton said:


> Omg!! I am so on my way. Thank you for doing this!!! I am from Furrton.
> 
> Edit: Oops I need to download the update first! Be there soon!
> Edit #2: Got done downloading it but I see there's a line forming now XD Going to go walk the dog before it gets dark!! Thank you for doing this!


You can come now if you promise not to touch the DIY on the right side of my airport.  They are reserved for a friend that is taking forever to come collect.


----------



## soldierroxas (Mar 18, 2021)

it's ok i can wait i just wanted to know lol


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

Burhmos said:


> Hello, I'd be interested in cataloguing those.
> Zona from Burhmos
> 
> Thankyou.


You're up @Burhmos !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



soldierroxas said:


> it's ok i can wait i just wanted to know lol


Not too long now.  My friend finally came for the DIY.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021

You're up @soldierroxas !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021

You're up @mayor_christin !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021

You're up @KittenNoir !


----------



## soldierroxas (Mar 18, 2021)

ok omw


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 18, 2021)

On my way 
Thank you


----------



## Buffi (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi if there is room can I stop by? Thank you for doing this


----------



## Burhmos (Mar 18, 2021)

Sorry I went out.
If this is still up, I'd like to go.


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

Burhmos said:


> Sorry I went out.
> If this is still up, I'd like to go.


Yup come on over


----------



## Yuni (Mar 18, 2021)

If you are still open, i would like to come! Dash from Curry Island


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, if this is still available I'd love to come! Thanks!


----------



## jadetine (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm to totally interested!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 18, 2021)

Can I come? Zai from Zaisland


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

Yuni said:


> If you are still open, i would like to come! Dash from Curry Island


You may in about 20 minutes.  Does that work?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 18, 2021)

I'd like to stop by if you're still allowing people to come over!


----------



## Fitolink (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello! Are you still open?


----------



## Yuni (Mar 18, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> You may in about 20 minutes.  Does that work?


Thanks! That's not a problem!!


----------



## jadetine (Mar 18, 2021)

Omw as Renn from Pokki! Not sure if you still need the green alpinist hat,  but I have it for you!


----------



## .MOON. (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @Libbyannii! Are you still accepting people? I would love to visit.


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

Alright who still needs to come back?


----------



## .MOON. (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes I do! I have 2 of your items on me and the other items didn’t save


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 18, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Alright who still needs to come back?


I'll head over now if your gates are still open!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 18, 2021)

I do~


----------



## Fitolink (Mar 18, 2021)

I would like to come back to catch blossoms


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 18, 2021)

Is that the new code on top?


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

I’ll message each of you when it’s your turn. Have to do one at a time bc of the glitching.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> Is that the new code on top?


No. I’ll message you with it.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'd love to visit if you are still hosting


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 18, 2021)

Junebugsy94 said:


> I'd love to visit if you are still hosting


Sure. There’s a line though so maybe 20 minutes?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sounds great! I'm just having dinner so that works well


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 19, 2021)

Oooo, does this include the sashes, wall, and flooring? I'd love to stop by whenever you're free, absolutely no rush!


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 19, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Oooo, does this include the sashes, wall, and flooring? I'd love to stop by whenever you're free, absolutely no rush!


Sorry I don't have the sashes, wall or flooring.  I haven't seen those in my Ables yet, I mean the sashes that is.  Do you still want to come?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021



jadetine said:


> Omw as Renn from Pokki! Not sure if you still need the green alpinist hat,  but I have it for you!


I actually did need it so thank you!


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 19, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Sorry I don't have the sashes, wall or flooring.  I haven't seen those in my Ables yet, I mean the sashes that is.  Do you still want to come?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021
> 
> ...


I'd still like to come


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 19, 2021)

I would also love to come if you happen to have time! Do you may need some sanrio items I can bring you?


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 19, 2021)

Are you still open?


----------



## Libbyannii (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry closed for tonight. I’ll reach out when I’m open again.


----------



## Rairu (Mar 19, 2021)

Libbyannii said:


> Sorry I don't have the sashes, wall or flooring.  I haven't seen those in my Ables yet, I mean the sashes that is.  Do you still want to come?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021
> 
> ...



I think the things you don't have are not at Ables, but to purchase through your nook phone as seasonal items.


----------



## Lycheee (Mar 19, 2021)

hello! are you open?


----------

